# Harmony Remote and Tivo Remote



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

To teach my Harmony Remote the Tivo commands, the Tivo remote needs to be outputting IR signals. I am not sure it does that. Anyone know?


----------



## lightmanbp (May 9, 2020)

I hope there is a way to get it to work with a Harmony remote, even if it is through a hub. I have been unsuccessful trying to get it to work


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

lightmanbp said:


> I hope there is a way to get it to work with a Harmony remote, even if it is through a hub. I have been unsuccessful trying to get it to work


Me too. I even called Harmony support but received nothing meaningful. I assume the Tivo 4K remote is not IR, and that is why I could not program my Harmony remote to receive codes from the Tivo remote. I think we may have to wait until Harmony gets the 4K in to their database.


----------



## sicariis (Jul 27, 2012)

I setup an activity for a Nvidia Shield and that got me basic support over bluetooth of the Stream 4K, with the Harmony hub. It's not perfect (lack of a TiVo button), but its better than nothing.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

sicariis said:


> I setup an activity for a Nvidia Shield and that got me basic support over bluetooth of the Stream 4K, with the Harmony hub. It's not perfect (lack of a TiVo button), but its better than nothing.


How did you get the Hub to connect via bluetooth to the 4K Stream? What steps did you go through please?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jaselzer said:


> How did you get the Hub to connect via bluetooth to the 4K Stream? What steps did you go through please?


Go to the devices part in settings. There is a pairing mode there.

I tried a few things. My Wii U Pro controller tried to pair but wouldn't accept the code. The original TiVo Slide remote pairs but it didn't work. Although I'm not 100% sure the one I have actually works. It might be broken. A FireTV remote paired and worked as expected. And my 8bitdo NES controller paired and worked as well.


----------



## sicariis (Jul 27, 2012)

jaselzer said:


> How did you get the Hub to connect via bluetooth to the 4K Stream? What steps did you go through please?


Using the Harmony App on my phone to setup a new activity for a Nvidia Shield, the app guides you through pairing the device and make the harmony hub discoverable (under settings, remotes & accessories, and add accessory, it will show up as Harmony Keyboard).


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

sicariis said:


> Using the Harmony App on my phone to setup a new activity for a Nvidia Shield, the app guides you through pairing the device and make the harmony hub discoverable (under settings, remotes & accessories, and add accessory, it will show up as Harmony Keyboard).


Thank you. For some reason I keep forgetting that the Harmony Desktop app cannot be used to accomplish this. You HAVE to you use the phone app to do a bluetooth pairing. I am not sure why it is like this, but for those of you that want to pair, you must do it with your Harmony phone app.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a Harmony 700 and couldn't get it to work. I figure, it's a new device and I'll it a couple of weeks and hope that the settings show up in the Harmony app.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> I have a Harmony 700 and couldn't get it to work. I figure, it's a new device and I'll it a couple of weeks and hope that the settings show up in the Harmony app.


Harmony 700 is IR. It won't control the Stream 4K at all.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

cherry ghost said:


> Harmony 700 is IR. It won't control the Stream 4K at all.


Yes, you will need a Harmony Remote that works with the Hub.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have the hub and a harmony ultimate, I will be waiting right now I need to turn off hdmi cec and I think that will throw all sorts of problems in my theater as I have a epson 4000 projector, onkyo remote and a tivo bolt/tivo stream hooked up right now though when I shut off tivo stream it turns the receiver off..so I am itching to get my harmony setup and hdmi cec and all its quirks turned off!


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes, I am having sort of the same issue. I need CEC ON in order to route the audio to my Sonos Beam which is set up by hdmi. This afternoon I am going to see if there are work arounds.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Harmony 700 is IR. It won't control the Stream 4K at all.


I don't expect it to control it, but to work in the same way that the Firestick remote works, in that I can at least use it to switch to the device. It's interesting that about half the time (for some reason) I can use the 700 to control the Firestick and sometimes I can't. Might be some sort of IR bounce back. There's also an option for Firestick in the Harmony App where there isn't one for the Tivo Stream yet.

Might be an excuse to upgrade to a hub device, though I really don't want to spend the money. Maybe there will be a Prime Day deal coming up.


----------



## jaselzer (Sep 10, 2018)

With CEC turned on(necessary for some of us) and using the workaround for the Harmony Remote with Hub, if you are on the 4k Stream Homepage and turn off the tv, you can quickly see that the Harmony Remote off button selects the STREAM app which then causes the tv to go back on several seconds later. At the moment, the only solution I found is to open one of the apps on the home page such as Vudu and then turn off your tv via the Harmony Remote. In that case, my tv stays off. I think what is happening is that STREAM takes a bit of time to open up and the CEC then causes the tv to turn on again. I am not technical enough to understand why this is happening.

P.S. After writing this I see that the workaround to input the 4K Stream into the Harmony Remote is causing a lot of problems and is just too buggy to use. I will remove it and just wait on Tivo hopefully working with Harmony to get the 4K Stream inputted to the Harmony database.


----------

